# Friend in need



## Adksuperman (12/8/15)

Good Morning Guys

I have a friend who has recently been retrenched. His wife approached me to ask if there is a way to help him get off the stinkies, but unfortunately their finances is a bit low at this stage. (Mine is non existent )

I would like to ask if someone has some gear and juice that they no longer use, nothing fancy, just to get him off the stinkies.

I have a MPV 2 that I will give, so If anyone has a mPT3, Evod etc with some coils and 18mg juice that is lying around that would be much appreciated.

I am in the centurion area so I can collect within reasonable distance or pay for shipping.

Thanks for reading

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (12/8/15)

Hi @Adksuperman, seeing as you are in the Centurion area, if you drop by Skyblue, I'm sure we can find something to help him out. Like you said, it won't be fancy and it might be second hand, but it will work

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Marzuq (12/8/15)

Hi there. I may have a kanger protank or unitank with a coil or two from when I started vaping. I'll check if it's still somewhere at home and if you want it its yours. I'll confirm a little later if I have found it.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Melinda (12/8/15)

@Derick is right I have a White Subtank mini that I've opened when I got them and by now won't beable to sell, so pop around and grab it sometime, will throw in some juices as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## kevkev (12/8/15)

I have the following that your friend can have:

mPT3 (No Coils)
Kayfun Mini v2.1 (Clone)
Small Dripper (Not sure what it is called, Clone)
Atomic RDA (Clone)

Unfortunately I do not have any 18mg juices.
If you can collect in Rosebank I can bring them along tomorrow. Else we can organise shipping.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adksuperman (12/8/15)

Thanks Guys

This is what makes the community so great! @Derick and @Melinda I'll pop around this afternoon then we can discuss as I'm 5 minutes from you. @kevkev and @Marzuq I'll let you guys know once I've been at skyblue.

Thanks again guys, really appreciate it

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tom. F (12/8/15)

I love this community

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (18/8/15)

jip, that is awesome!!! great work skyblue!! you guys are the best

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

